# Mail / SMTP / Numéricable



## castille (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec Numéricable sur le logiciel 'Mail' (verion 2.1.3) sur Mac OS X.

Ca fonctionne très bien en mail entrant (POP) mais impossible d'en envoyer (SMTP). J'ai suivi scrupuleusement leurs indications (ce n'est pas très compliqué).

Pour info, j'utilise smtp.numericable.fr et je suis en wifi.

La hotline de numéricable considère que le problème ne vient pas de chez eux.

J'ai regardé sur les forums mais n'ai pas trouvé de réponse convaincante. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été confronté au problème ?

Merci.

Nicolas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Dans les paramètres de ton compte, 1er volet en bas, décocher ... N'utiliser que (SMTP)


----------



## eNeos (23 Février 2011)

Tu obtiens quoi comme erreur ?

Chez certains FAI, il est nécessaire de s'authentifier également lors de l'envoi. As tu essayé ?


----------



## castille (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour E-Neos,

Non, ce n'est pas ça; J'ai testé et ça ne fonctionne pas plus.

Nicolas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas ça. 

C'est dans Mail/Préférences/Comptes n'est-ce pas ? Après j'ai 3 onglets en haut : Informations du compte / Comportement des BAL / Avancé mais je ne vois rien à décocher concernant le SMTP.

Merci de tes préciions.

Amicalement,

Nicolas


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

Tu as plusieurs comptes SMTP définis dans Mail ? 
Si oui as-tu activé cette option au niveau de ta box comme cela est nécessaire sur une Freebox par exemple .... 


EDIT : J'imagine que tu as déjà jeté un coup d'oeil là-dessus http://assistance.numericable.fr/article284.html


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Dans les paramètres de ton compte, 1er volet en bas, décocher ... N'utiliser que (SMTP)



Tu vas voir cela en bas dans le 1er volet sous la ligne SMTP


----------



## castille (24 Février 2011)

Non, sous Serveur d'Envoi je n'ai que "Réglages du serveur" et dedans j'ai :

Port du serveur : 25

Une case non cochée : Utiliser SSL

Authentification  Aucune

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

Bonjour coptere,

Oui, je suis allé sur cette page d'assistance mais elle n'offre aucune solution en cas de problème.

Oui, j'ai plusieurs compte SMTP... Bbox et orange.

Amicalement,

Nicolas


----------



## SergeD (24 Février 2011)

> Port du serveur : 25
> 
> Une case non cochée : Utiliser SSL
> 
> Authentification  Aucune



Bonjour,
je suis chez numéricable et j'utilise le port 110


----------



## castille (24 Février 2011)

Ca ne marche pas mieux avec le port 110 !


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

As-tu activé cette option au niveau de ta box comme cela est nécessaire sur une Freebox par exemple ? 
SI je résume tu as 3 adresses mails chez trois FAI Bouygue, Orange et Numéricable. 
Mais les 3 abonnements sont-ils bien toujours actifs ? Sinon il est normal que les SMTP ne soient pas accessibles .... Est-ce que tes SMTP Orange et Bbox sont ok ?


----------



## castille (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment active-t-on cette option au niveau de la box ?

Non, je n'ai qu'un abonnement actif pour l'instant, numéricable. Les autres sont des anciens.

Nicolas


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

Bah je pense qu'il ne faut dans ton cas définir qu'un seul et même SMTP sur tes trois comptes (POP) mails : celui pour lequel ton abonnement FAI est actif (Numéricable en l'occurence).

Sinon pour activer cette option au niveau de la box numéricable, je ne sais pas ! 
Pour la freebox ça se fait via l'interface du compte client ... on coche, ça active, c'est ok


----------



## castille (24 Février 2011)

Problème non résolu !

je suis repasser sur orange et ça fonctionne !


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

C'est pas clair ton histoire 
3 adresses mails : orange, numericable et bouygues.
Quel smtp utilises-tu pour chacun de ces comptes pop ?

Ton FAI est Numéricable donc ton compte mail avec pop et smtp numéricable devraient lui aussi fonctionné ... ... C'est quoi le message d'erreur ?


----------

